# My new CZ52



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

I picked this CZ52 up from the same guy I got my HK USP EXPERT 45 from. I paid 125$. It came with 2 mags and a leather holster. Boy oh boy is this thing fun to shoot. This thing BARKS!!!! I also found some surplus 7.62x25 ammo online for 8$ for 72 rds.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good looking pistol. They show up at the gun shows now and then. I might snag one some day. Good luck with yours.


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

I put 72 rds throught it yesterday.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Uno99 said:


> I picked this CZ52 up from the same guy I got my HK USP EXPERT 45 from. I paid 125$. It came with 2 mags and a leather holster. Boy oh boy is this thing fun to shoot. This thing BARKS!!!! I also found some surplus 7.62x25 ammo online for 8$ for 72 rds.


Very nice. I've considering getting one of those 'cause I think I can get them pretty cheap with my C & R license. Looks like ammo is cheap also. What is the accuracy like? I feel an urge...................OH NO...........uh oh.........too late. :mrgreen::mrgreen: Gotta' go find some distributors.


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

I've heard that accuracy varies from gun to gun but, this gun it good. I am not a great shot at all but at 15yds I can lay down a good 6-8 inch spread which is good for me. I really like it.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*cz*

a guy at the range today had the same gun.he said he had to buy all his ammo online.he wanted to know if anyone sells 9mm barrels for this gun.


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

Have the guy check http://makarov.com/ for a bunch of accessories.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

Iv'e had one for several yrs. now. Mine is a great shooter and I get a 'kick' out of the way the shells eject.(straight out to the side)You can buy ammo at just about any sporting goods store or go through a dealer. Next,a CZ-82 is one to get. I just got one a couple of wks. ago. $199 from SOG. Two mags,holster,cleang rod and it's all designed for lefties too. (ambidextous) Check em out.


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

I have not found the ammo anywhere locally . I purchased some online and all the rds cycled throught the gun just fine. My CZ Ejects the rds about 20 feet!! I was reading the the 7.62x25 rd travels around 1500 FPS and can penetrate level 2 body armor. I think I'm going to pick up a new grip soon.

Hey GUNERD I checked out the CZ82 and it looke like a really nice pistol for the money. I just might pick pne up!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

NO99, you won't regret it. Field strips in about 10 sec's!


----------



## tobor (Jul 15, 2007)

I've had one fr awhile . Its in pretty good shape but shoots a mile low....
I just changed the barrel and rollers but have'nt had a chance to get to the rage.
I hope this fixes it...


----------

